# Franchi I-12 Trouble Resolved



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Almost bought this one last night. Looking for input about this gun. Thanks in advance for insight. Happy Thanksgiving to ALL 8)


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Very hard to come by in MN. All of the trap guys have been grabbing them. Has a different return system than the Benelli M1 or M2 but the inertia system is the same. If it fits you go for it. They underestimated the demand for it bg time and if it is resoably priced it is a gun to buy. Sources say it will be as reliable as the M1. 
Only other thing really diferent is the way they treat the barrel.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

OK i bought the gun and just got back from shooting a box of shells threw it. The first 12 shots of high brass 2 3/4" it worked like crap. It would kick the first shell out but not reload itself every time, but the next 2 would work if i manualy loaded it myself. The next 8 or so worked great and cycled all 3 shells very fast. Feeling a little bit better i got some low brass to see what they would do. It worked like a single shot not good at all. Is there a break in period for this gun or what?? Should i just start running 3" in it to break in or do i have a LEMON. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

I bought a Benelli M2 this summer and was told to use more then 1 oz. and at least 2 3/4 dram to break it in. I went through a case at the skeet range and only had one jam. Hope this helps.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

I would check with the gun shop you bought it from. As I said earlier, the trap guys love it and are shooting trap loads. Could be a tightgun or it could have a slight hangup. My Montefeltro was tight till I had about 3 boxes through it. No problems since.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Well after some diging on the net i found that all the shipping grease needed to be removed and given a good cleaning and oil bath. At first i thought i was in trouble with this gun but after running about 4 boxes of 3" on some awesome duck hunting in S. La the gun performed awesome with no hang ups @ all.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I am just curious if the gun has an adjusment spring on it?

My dad's Browning Sweet 16 would need to be adjusted when going from magnum duck loads to light upland or skeet loads.

Just a thought.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

No Terry i dont think so but i do know that the Franchi 912 does. 8)


----------



## BLKDOGS (Jun 30, 2005)

The earlier SBE Benelli shotguns had to be cleaned really well or they'd hang up like that.The FRANCHI is a fine filling gun that is super light.If it's anything like the Benelli which makes Franchi it'll be a good one...Steven KY


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

It is a super light gun, with an awesome fit and feel. It is an inertia gun but it has a gel pad that absorbs 100% recoil. Did my best ever wing shooting with this gun. I love it!!!


----------

